# Snow wings for heavy duty trucks



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone done this? I know you can't drive down the road over 8.5 feet wide angled but I would save time even if I had to remove and reattach after every job. I am surprised the manufacturers haven't looked into this.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

..................


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

No, I was thinking more like the plow wings made by Western.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

cdqat1432;1560853 said:


> No, I was thinking more like the plow wings made by Western.


Are you talking about added on wings?

My word, have you heard of Buyers Pro-Wings?

Buyers also have manual retractable wings for their strait blades.

Western/Blizzard/Fisher has the wide-out plow.

I have a set of pros on my 9ft. plow, pushes it out a shade over 10 ft..........

......................


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

They make them for the tall 10' plows? They aren't the same light duty wings that all the Meyer plow guys are running are they? I always see them get bent. I'll have to look into that. Thank you.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I get what you are saying now. Your not necessarily looking for a standard wing set-up, but something more durable.

I've never had problems with my pro-wings or any truck I've run them on, but then again, I may not be as rough on them as most people.

They work great on my tall 9' blade I guess you can make the argument that they aren't quit big enough for the tall blade, but they do the job by keeping the trail-off on my cutting side at a minimum when at full angle, and help to keep snow on the moldboard when pushing strait.


............


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Because they won't hold up to the weight of a large truck. 

I had some custom built for my Monroe blade and they bent pretty quickly. Still function, but they aren't easy off\on anymore.


----------

